# So, how does this list look?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Obviously, I won't be ordering all of these different things for awhile, but Rachel mentioned this woman in CT who does deliveries for a co-op, and I'm looking over her product/price list and am getting excited LOL. (Yes, dork, I know). 

I joined a yahoo group for raw feeders. 


Yup, I'm excited haha  She sells so many things in 5lb cases, that would be great. I want to see how big a 40lb case of something is also  But this will help me save money as well!



Chicken Products Package Qty Price Manufacturer

Chicken Backs (USDA) 40 lbs $20 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Backs (USDA) 5 lb pack $5 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Necks (USDA) 40 lbs $27 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Necks (USDA) 5 lb pack $5 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Hearts (USDA) 40 lbs $55 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Hearts (USDA) 10 lbs $15 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Livers (USDA) 5 lbs $6.50 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Feet (USDA) 11 lbs $20 Purdue
Chicken Feet (USDA) (Case)22 lbs $38 Purdue
Coarse Ground Chicken (bone-in) - Lean, dark meat/5 lbs/$6.25 Mountaire Farms
Coarse Ground Chicken/Liver/Heart (bone in)-Lean, dark meat, organs chunked/5 lbs/$6.50	Mountaire Farms

Turkey Products 
Turkey Necks (USDA) 30 lbs $36.00 
Turkey Wings (USDA) 30 lbs $35.00 
Turkey Tails (USDA) 30 lbs $30 
Turkey Hearts (USDA) 20 lbs $18 

Duck Products 
Duck Necks (USDA) 5 lbs $6.50 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Necks (USDA) 30 lbs $28 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Frames (USDA) 5 lbs $6.50 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Frames (USDA) 30 lbs $28 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Feet (USDA) 10 lbs $13.50 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Feet (USDA) 30 lbs $35 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Hearts (USDA) 5 lbs $6.50 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Hearts (USDA) 30 lbs $30 Maple Leaf or Culver

Beef Products 
Coarse Ground Beef 5 lbs/2 lbs	$6.25/$3 NY Area Farmers
Coarse Ground Beef/Tripe (85/15) 5 lbs/2 lbs $6.25/$3 NY Area Farmers
Coarse Ground Beef/Tripe/Liver/Kidney (70/15/15))	5 lbs/2 lbs	$6.25/$3	NY Area Farmers
Course Ground Green Tripe	5 lbs/2 lbs	$6.25/$3 NY/MA Area Farmers
Chunk Beef 5 lbs $6.25 NY Area Farmers
Chunk Beef Liver 5 lbs $6.25 NY Area Farmers
Chunk Beef Heart 5 lbs $6.25 NY Area Farmers
Chunked (not ground) Whole Tripe	5 lb bag	$6.25 NY/MA Area Farmers
Whole Tripe	Per lb by weight $1.25 NY/MA Area Farmers
Whole Beef Heart (USDA) 60 lbs $65 USDA
Whole Beef Kidney (USDA) 30 lbs $26 USDA
Beef Kidney (USDA) 5 lbs $6 USDA


Huge Meaty Knuckle Bones by weight $1.50/lb NY Area Farmers
Huge Meaty Neck Bones	by weight $1.50/lb NY Area Farmers
Whole Trachea by weight $1.50/lb NY Area Farmers
Ground Trachea 2 lbs $4.50 NY Area Farmers
Ox Tails by weight $2/lb NY Area Farmers
Marrow Bones 10 lb bag $13.00 NY Area Farmers

All Natural Rabbit Products 
(NOT Commercially Raised) 
Prey Model Rabbit	TBA 
Skinned & Gutted w/organs	TBA 
Ground w/Organs	TBA 

Beef/Chicken Ground Combo Logs 

50% Beef/45% Whole Chicken (w/bone)/3% Organ Meats/2% Saltwater Fish	2 lbs	$4 
Beef/Chicken (w/bone) (50/50)	2 lbs	$4 

Beef/Duck Ground Combo Logs 
50% Beef/45% Duck (w/bone)/3% Organ Meats/2% Saltwater Fish	2 lbs	$4 
50% Beef/ 50% Duck (w/bone)	2 lbs	$4 

FISH 
Ground Salmon (Certified by AB/Apprvd Organic by IOFGA & BioSuisse)	2 lbs	$4 The Organic Salmon Co
obtained after filet removed


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Some items I am very jealous of! 

For example:

Duck Necks (USDA) 30 lbs $28 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Frames (USDA) 30 lbs $28 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Hearts (USDA) 30 lbs $30 Maple Leaf or Culver
Whole Trachea by weight $1.50/lb NY Area Farmers

Also, the 60 lb case of beef heart is very well priced.

Looks like a good start!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great List....Try to stay away from the ground stuff, of course unless it's tripe...You can send me some of that chunked tripe anytime...LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I will never give any of my dogs knuckle bones. Other than that... I am very jealous of the ridiculously huge list.

Knuckle bones are considered tooth crackers, right? Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Add me to the jealous list! I wish I could find an active co-op around here


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ha!-- I just found a co-op in my area as well-- this is their list. I am beyond excited to finally find a more inexpensive source of food for my pup...

CHICKEN 
Jumbo breasts (boneless/skinless). 
These are huge, we order them regularly for our family.	40lb/case, 4 10lb bags	$2.10/lb	$84.00/case
Chicken Necks - Whole	40lb/case	$.83/lb	$33.20/case
Chicken Necks - Whole	40lb/case, 8/5 lb bags	$.98/lb	$39.20/case
Murrays Frames (No arsenic in Murrays chickens)	40lb/case	$.55/lb	$22.00/case
Chicken livers 5 lb tub	1.00/lb	$5.00/tub
Chicken Gizzards	10 lb 1.00/ lb	10.00/tub
Chicken Hearts	40#	.78/lb	31.20/ case
TURKEY 
Turkey Necks - Whole	30lb/case	$.97/lb	$29.10/case

Turkey Hearts – Whole * sometimes comes in 40 lb case also	30lb/case	$.87/lb	$26.10/case
Turkey Ground – Bulk	20lb/case, two 10lb tubes	$1.75/lb	$35.00/case
PORK 
Frozen Pork Hocks	30lb/case	$1.45/lb	$43.50/case
Frozen Pork Hearts	15lb/case	$1.73/lb	$25.95/case
Frozen Pork Liver	15lb/case	$1.10/lb	$16.50/case
Frozen Pork Rib Tips	15lb/case	$1.49/lb	$22.35/case
Ground Pork	5 lb	2.19/lb	10.95/5# pkg
Pork Stew Cubes	10#	2.99/lb	29.99/case
GOAT 
Bone in goat cubes	10#	3.89/lb	38.90/10lbs
6 way cut goat skin off 35-45# total weight 3.19/lb	111.65-143.55
FISH 
Whole Mackerel	33#	1.49/lb	49.17
LAMB 
Lamb bones	50# 1.35/lb	67.50
Lamb Stew Cubes	10#	5.99/lb	59.90
Lamb Hearts** special order( order 2-3 wks ahead)	10#	2.50/lb	25.00

DUCK 
Maple Leaf frames	30#	.86/lb	25.80
Maple Leaf necks**special order (order 2-3 wks ahead)	30#	.98/lb	29.40
BEEF 
Frozen Beef Hearts	55-60lb/case	$1.69/lb	$101.40/60#case
Frozen Beef Spare Ribs (each rack individually packaged, approx 5/case)	55-60#/case (average)	$1.86/lb	$102.30/60#case
Stew Beef 90% lean	2/5#pkgs per case	3.59/lb	35.90
DEHYDRATED DUCK FEET	Awesome source of natural glucosamine and chondroitin.. DEHYDRATED CHICKEN FEET	Great source of natural glucosamine and chondroitin.
Each	.49 One Dozen:	$3.50
One dozen	5.00 Three Dozen:	$10.00

DON’T SEE WHAT YOU’RE LOOKING FOR? JUST ASK!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Actually, for those who are more in the know: what does "Maple Leaf" refer to when it comes to ducks?


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> FISH
> Whole Mackerel	33#	1.49/lb	49.17
> 
> DEHYDRATED DUCK FEET	Awesome source of natural glucosamine and chondroitin.. DEHYDRATED CHICKEN FEET	Great source of natural glucosamine and chondroitin.
> ...


Really awesome deal on Mackerel! I would also try the duck feet.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Actually, for those who are more in the know: what does "Maple Leaf" refer to when it comes to ducks?


Maybe the name of the source?
Maple Leaf Farms
Looks like they know their duck :smile:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Count me in as someone who is jealous and wishes I had a coop by me...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I will never give any of my dogs knuckle bones. Other than that... I am very jealous of the ridiculously huge list.
> 
> Knuckle bones are considered tooth crackers, right? Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong...


I didn't consider Murph with a knuckle bone...Didn't think his mouth would fit! Lol


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I didn't consider Murph with a knuckle bone...Didn't think his mouth would fit! Lol




It probably wouldn't, but god, would he TRY to make it work HAHA.


Yeah, def not gonna buy everything on the list, but it makes me excited to buy in small "Bulk" boxes with better prices than grocery stores and the 1.50/lb for chicken necks my guy sells! Makes me feel hopeful for our raw adventure lol.


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

Amazing list i too wish we had a co-op here in Ontario, there are so many farms yet no co ops its a shame. The price of duck and rabbit are pretty high, as well as quail. Your little guy will have so much fun with all this new variety.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Okay, so, I'm getting ready to place my first order. 

What do you guys think I should get? As it is now, Murph is on a premade chicken in the AM and premade beef in the PM.

Perfect stools. 


Should I start the transition ALL over again? I don't think he will be bothered by having two proteins. He's had duck necks a few times in the past few weeks, no diarrhea. 

I was gonna order chicken necks and backs (are backs an okay cut for him?). her turkey cuts are all in too big of cases... but I think I can get them from my guy. Should I add in some turkey necks for him? Or duck necks?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I was also considering getting the 5lb of coarse ground chicken with bone in. I know most people don't like mixes but if it's coarse ground I think he will still chew it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't go with a grind. Start with chicken necks and backs. And yes, I think that you should start the transition over again at least for the first week. He might transition over fully faster this time, in which you can move along faster but the first week I think you should still take it slow. 

And...I don't want to sound like a meanie. BUT can you PLEASE keep him on PMR for longer than a few weeks? Its frustrating when we all help you, and then find out you've stopped, and now to find out you want to do it again. Again, not trying to be mean about it...just sayin'

OH. And depending on the yahoo group you joined, just be careful as some of them tend to be rather fanatical and differ in opinion than what you will find here. Every community has their "style" to raw.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Don't go with a grind. Start with chicken necks and backs. And yes, I think that you should start the transition over again at least for the first week. He might transition over fully faster this time, in which you can move along faster but the first week I think you should still take it slow.
> 
> And...I don't want to sound like a meanie. BUT can you PLEASE keep him on PMR for longer than a few weeks? Its frustrating when we all help you, and then find out you've stopped, and now to find out you want to do it again. Again, not trying to be mean about it...just sayin'
> 
> OH. And depending on the yahoo group you joined, just be careful as some of them tend to be rather fanatical and differ in opinion than what you will find here. Every community has their "style" to raw.



Okay, will start over from scratch.

I know I've frustrated you guys, but it wasn't just a few weeks, he was on it for 2 months  But I appreciate your help, always have! 

I'm excited to start he and the Hound on PMR. I have no worries about Abbie in terms of chewing. She's a very slow and careful eater lol. I gave her some canned Merrick once, one of the kinds with sausages in it, and she picked out each piece of sausage from her food dish with kibble, placed them to the side on her bed, and then ate them last LOL.

And Natalie, I mostly joined the yahoo group for co-op info so I could get better prices! Won't spend much time on there besides that. The FB group seems a little...fanatical though lol.




Btw, I had dinner with a friend at Olive Garden tonight, and she was like "Can I just tell you, I read your FB wall about dogs and food and I'm just like entranced and intrigued by how wild some of the people get about it, and their comments, and the arguments that happen, it's like....a cult." HAHA.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Necks are not good cuts of meat to feed?????

"A great price doesn't negate the fact that they're not a good choice. they're a great price because they're throwaway pieces. You can do better by him."


That's from the FB raw feeding group.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

necks/backs that is*


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

meggels said:


> Necks are not good cuts of meat to feed?????
> 
> "A great price doesn't negate the fact that they're not a good choice. they're a great price because they're throwaway pieces. You can do better by him."
> 
> ...


I've noticed that group always says "you can do better" about everything lol
Didn't Natalie tell you to stay away  lol


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

ciaBrysh said:


> I've noticed that group always says "you can do better" about everything lol
> Didn't Natalie tell you to stay away  lol


I thoguht she said the yahoo group?! LOL.


But yeah, I shold have known better, holy cow....

They are like crazy extremists there. And god forbidyou post something int he wrong spot!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

CT rawfeeders yahoo group is sooo not like other raw yahoo groups! Don't worry, Meggels. There are a lot of members who feed differently and nobody there judges or pushes their beliefs on anyone else. Things like that aren't even brought up very often. They mostly talk about suppliers and sources.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

That's what I thought. It seemed pretty...friendly, from the few things I read LOL. 

If anything, the FB group is scary ;-X I thought this place was a tough crowd!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

What Facebook group are you referring to?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

If it's the FB group I'm thinking of.. oh man, they're a bit nutty on there (the "main" posters anyway). They freak out if people are feeding from *gasp* bowls. Think turkey necks are like.. the spawn of Satan, and all kinds of other stuff. I rarely post there anymore!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It's the FB group "Raw Feeding".


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

" ‎Meg-han K Driscoll, the info you got wasn't optimal. There's no reason to "transition" using such pieces. I understand the concern about loose stools, but that doesn't require going overboard with backs and necks, it just means that you can reasonably feed slightly more bone-heavy than you will overall. If you're determined to feed backs and necks, he's your dog. I know there are people who like to throw lots of bone-heavy meals at a dog to begin with, and IMO, that's doing the dog a disservice. I'm offering you different advice to consider, and suggest you read the documents at the top of the page. However you choose to do it, I hope you move toward feeding mostly meat sooner rather than later."


Btw, anyone who I am not friends with on there, feel free to add me  "Meg-han K Driscoll" is my name on there.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd worry about cannon but by not giving good bony meals at least at the start. I mean, I still give Piper bone in most of her meals as she's prone to loose stools without some bone.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

meggels said:


> " ‎Meg-han K Driscoll, the info you got wasn't optimal. There's no reason to "transition" using such pieces. I understand the concern about loose stools, but that doesn't require going overboard with backs and necks, it just means that you can reasonably feed slightly more bone-heavy than you will overall. If you're determined to feed backs and necks, he's your dog. I know there are people who like to throw lots of bone-heavy meals at a dog to begin with, and IMO, that's doing the dog a disservice. I'm offering you different advice to consider, and suggest you read the documents at the top of the page. However you choose to do it, I hope you move toward feeding mostly meat sooner rather than later."
> 
> 
> Btw, anyone who I am not friends with on there, feel free to add me  "Meg-han K Driscoll" is my name on there.


Personally, coming from a beginner...I found starting them with bone heavy proteins saved my life lol (My dogs get cannon butt easily) They didn't agree that was the best course of action, but hey...different opinions are just that...different opinions lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If you want to join a good raw feeding group on FB...Benefits of Raw Feeding is the one I would suggest.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, chicken drummies or thighs are on sale for .99/lb! Gonna pick some up today  I might have to start him on those for now, or at least include them, cause it seems you need to place orders with the co=op woman two weeks in advance or so.

Rachel, do you find her slow to respond? She takes a day or so to answer my emails. Which I realize really isn't that long haha...I'm just used to always have my email accessible on my phone. I looked over Minore's price list too but New Haven is too much of a haul


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, she usually takes a day or two to respond. Sometimes she won't have the stuff you order available immediately and it'll take a week or two like you said, but other times she'll ask you to meet her within a few days. 

It sucks that Minore's is too far from you because their prices are amazing. If you had a small chest freezer it would definitely be worth it. By the way, what's listed under Minore's in the yahoo group database is just a tiny fraction of the stuff they offer. I have an item list, or BOOK, rather. And the offer still stands; if you want me to tack anything on to my next order, I'd be willing to meet up to get it to you.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> If you want to join a good raw feeding group on FB...Benefits of Raw Feeding is the one I would suggest.


Thanks - I can share some of what they post on my wall. I have so many relatives with dogs and as far as i know none of them feed raw - in fact, some of them make fun of me. 

My cousin just got a bloodhound and i would love for him to just think about it. So I can share some of their posts without directly nagging and seeming like a crazy person.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Rachel! I will DEF take you up on that offer! Once I get into more proteins and stuff. How did you get their full list? Is it a document on your computer? Or something you got in person?

I'm trying to think where we could meet that would be a central meeting point, in the future. Too bad I don't live in Hamden still! Not that I even had the dogs at that point lol. But northwest CT is seriously the sticks lol. I googled asian markets last night and the closest one is 45 mins away.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

You're welcome. I got the list from their office. Maybe it's something they can email, I'm not sure. It doesn't list prices, though.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Would you mind making copies? No rush obv, but I'd love to have it in the future. Or if you wanted me to pay for copies (it sounded kinda big?) I'd be more than happy to do that.


----------

